# Member advice on driver choice for box



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey all,
This is my first post here! Great forum, tons of knowledge and information! :kiss:

So heres the deal, a friend ended up wanting to throw away 2 cabinets a couple weeks ago, so i decided to grab them from him. The speakers ended up being completely blown and were terrible quality. I took the sub off and inspected the box design, it looks pretty solid and clean. The construction is great!

I was interested in hearing some driver and sub recommendations from some of the knowledgeable members here :help:. Im going to be using these speakers for loud music and for when im djing. If possible(not sure if the set up would be good for both), id also like to use these for my home theater as well. Budget is roughly 600$ for both cabinets' speakers replaced. 


The box's are just over 2 ft(27 inches) tall
About 12 inches wide

The sub shown on top is 15inch. The tweeters and driver are average size(didnt measure).

Here are some pics :T:




























>.> ignore horrific(for now) entertainment set up


















Thanks all! Very anxious to read some replies!

-Shimz


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

About all I can see salvaging there is the case. There are so many things wrong with the design that you'd have to replace the baffle and start from scratch with the driver complement. The box is too small for a fifteen for starters. All things considered it might be easier to just let them go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Nic,

I agree with Bill, just for starters if you were to replace the 15" driver with a proper sub driver you would have to add or increase the port size by a fair amount just to give it enough room to breath.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

true, i figured 15inch was far too huge for even my use. What size would you recommend i adapt the box to if i were to salvage these?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have allot of work ahead of you to make these boxes work. If you must go with these I would not go with anything larger than a 10" - 12" driver but your going to have issues with the depth of the driver magnet even with a 12".
Is it your plan to rebuild a full range speaker cabinet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

yes that is my ultimate goal. It is my first speaker, so it doesnt have to be amazing. I want to build something like this:










using a 12" sub of course. I will just rebuild the faceplate to the dimensions of the speakers i would like to add. Im not too savvy on speakers yet, but Im looking at some cheap Goldwood 3" x 7" Wide Dispersion Piezo Horn Mid/Tweeter's, Goldwood GM-65/8 5" Sealed Back Midrange 8 Ohm, and a decent Pioneer 12" sub. This will all hook up to an older Pioneer receiver with decent power.

any advice would be MUCH appreciated!

Thank you guys!

Shimz


----------

